# wood species



## woodboys (Jan 31, 2009)

I have no clue how to set up for a poll so I wonder if I can get some help on this.
I responded to someone in a post earlier about where we get are wood and I stated I now have way over a hundred different kinds of pen blanks. Just curious what the rest of you have in your collections. When I started amassing this collection I had no idea the amount of different species there is out there, and that is just wood.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 31, 2009)

when you are creating the thread Billy, you have a box at the bottom to select number of options.

From the faq:

Creating and Participating in PollsYou may notice that some threads on this forum also include a section where you can vote on an issue or question. These threads are called '*polls*'.
*How do I create a new poll?*
When you post a new thread, you may also have the option to create a *poll*.
This allows you to ask a question and specify a number of possible responses. Other members will then be able to vote for the response they wish, and the results of the voting will be displayed in the thread.
An example *poll* might be:
What is your favorite color?

Red
Blue
Yellow
Green
Sky-blue
Pink with yellow spots
To create a *poll* when you post a new thread, simply click the 'Yes, post a *poll* with this thread' checkbox at the bottom of the page, and set the number of possible responses you want to include.
When you click the submit button, you will be taken to the *poll* creation page, where you can specify the question and the list of responses you want to include.
You may also want to specify a time limit for the *poll*, so that (for example) it stays open for voting for only a week.
*How do I vote in a poll and view the results?*
To vote in a *poll*, simply select which option you want to vote for, and click the 'Vote!' button. Sometime you can choose more than one option. You can see the current results for a *poll* before you vote by clicking the 'View Results' link. Voting in a *poll* is entirely optional. You may vote for any of the available options, or cast no vote at all.
Note whether or not a *poll* is a public *poll*. If it is, any votes you cast will be attributable to you.
Generally, once you have voted in a *poll*, you will not be able to change your vote later, so place your vote carefully!


----------



## woodboys (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Jason, I'll have to start this all over.


----------

